# Who can Mod my Surefire U2 with a warm XM-L?



## weklund (Aug 24, 2011)

Sure would like to install a warm XM-L or equal in my current verison Surefire U2. Any and all suggestions would be appreciated. Many Thanks.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 24, 2011)

weklund said:


> Sure would like to install a warm XM-L or equal in my current verison Surefire U2. Any and all suggestions would be appreciated. Many Thanks.


 
Have you tried contacting milky?


----------



## weklund (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. Has anyone had their U2 modded with a Warm emmiter?



archimedes said:


> Have you tried contacting milky?


----------

